# Knutsford



## Lexi_ (15 December 2013)

So then, Cheshire types... I've spotted a new NW event in the BE calendar for 2014. There don't seem to be any details other than Knutsford so I thought I'd see if anyone was familiar with the area and might know where it's being held.

I'm sure I'll be signing up to volunteer anyway but am just curious


----------



## Adopter (15 December 2013)

Let us know if you find out where!  I will enquire from my knowledgeable contacts tomorrow what the word on grapevine is.  Does it give a date or month?


----------



## Lexi_ (15 December 2013)

September 6th & 7th - http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/events/EventDetails.aspx?id=4084


----------



## Adopter (15 December 2013)

It will be interesting to see where he plans to hold it, building a new course is a mega undertaking!  Those dates are very close to when Henbury used to run.


----------



## Lexi_ (15 December 2013)

Yup! I've heard nothing about it in H&H or Eventing magazine until very recently which would suggest to me that it's at a venue that either runs unaffiliated comps or has held BE comps in the past. Judging by the Eventing column about Farley Hall you'd have thought something being set up from scratch would have been in the pipeline a lot longer.

I wasn't involved with BE when Henbury was running - do you think it might be there but running under a different name?


----------



## cptrayes (15 December 2013)

Henbury is Macclesfield not knutsford. I can't think of anywhere in or around knutsford that could run a BE event unless they build from scratch in tatton park, but that's council run and I can't imagine it being allowed.

How interesting. I wonder where???


----------



## cptrayes (15 December 2013)

The organisers name appears to be the BE  regional director for the area so that's probably no help.


----------



## Lexi_ (15 December 2013)

I have work contacts at Tatton so could try and find out from them if we get no further. Like you say though, seems unlikely!


----------



## Adopter (15 December 2013)

Many years ago there used to be events at Tabley, but I do not know who owns all the land now.  I think the estate was split up.  It will be interesting to find out more!  If there is no course to start with they will need a lot of sponsors.


----------



## abbijay (15 December 2013)

What about Arley? They still have a couple of fences on the estate from when they used to run them although most were sold and i'm pretty sure it's a Knutsford address.


----------



## Shrimp (15 December 2013)

Arley is a very close to Knutsford but I very much doubt it will be there again. Though it was a great venue, I think it was the last event that absolutely wrecked the ground especially in the lorry park (I was parking assistant for one morning and the tractor was kept very busy!) and so needed a lot of money spent on it and was told that it wasn't financially viable any more. I think Henbury was along the same lines. 
Would be lovely to think it was linked to Tetton as that was a lovely event too.


----------



## cptrayes (16 December 2013)

Henbury stopped because the committee did not want to run it any more. Wilmslow/Hough Hall stopped after its ground was absolutely ruined, but someone also died on the course that year . Tetton stopped after Caroline Pratt was killed, and its just a DIY livery yard now, but it's Middlewich not Knutsford anyway. Arley was lovely, I didn't realise that it had stopped.  It is close to knutsford and there are new BD events at Arley this winter.....  come on BE tell us where the new venue is!


Maybe they will shut the airport for the weekend and run it on the verges around the runways?


----------



## Shrimp (16 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			[QUOTE}Maybe they will shut the airport for the weekend and run it on the verges around the runways?
		
Click to expand...

Haha you never know!  Arley stopped in 2007/8 I think. 
Its a shame that so many events round here have disappeared over the past few years. Storeton Hall and Parkgate were/are so close to me. I still drive past most days and see the old jumps in the field thinking how lovely it would be for them to be running again.


----------



## wench (17 December 2013)

Loads have shut down... I came over here from Lincolnshire, and trust me, there are loads compared to what I have at home!


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 December 2013)

Shrimp said:



			Storeton Hall and Parkgate were/are so close to me. I still drive past most days and see the old jumps in the field thinking how lovely it would be for them to be running again.
		
Click to expand...

 I used to go and spectate at those back in the day, I didn't know that they were no longer running .


----------



## photo_jo (20 December 2013)

Malpas has a new organiser and is going to run again in 2015


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (30 March 2014)

Tabley Park it seems!


----------



## Adopter (31 March 2014)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			Tabley Park it seems!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have heard the same!  A lovely setting with good access from the motorway system.


----------



## Lexi_ (31 March 2014)

Exciting! I'm going into FJ-ing withdrawal so am v. pleased at the prospect of more local events!


----------



## wench (10 June 2014)

Just noticed on the BE website that the Knutsford BE has been cancelled. Anyone know why?


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (10 June 2014)

That's a bit Phooey. Same reason probably as Somerford early on in season. Or the Warrington horse show the other weekend completely ruined the ground?


----------



## wench (10 June 2014)

It wasnt scheduled until September, I'd have thought if the ground was the problem it may have been left a while longer. Can't find anything on BE website either as to why its cancelled


----------



## noodle_ (10 June 2014)

thats a shame as i would have gone to that ...[watching...]

need more events round here...they all seem to cancel... :/


----------

